# On the Hill again - just can't wait to get on the Hill again



## Old_Leghumper (Jul 6, 2009)

Well good morning - about the only thing that hurts worse than my legs this morning is my LUNGS! 

Anyone else want to quit smoking? 

PSarge, I hear that you've been telling folks for years that you have quit smoking. From what I witnessed over the weekend, yea, you've quit smoking "your own cigarettes"! And when you do actually get someone to buy a pack for you, you misplace them and still have to bum from others.


----------



## Old_Leghumper (Jul 6, 2009)

The 2009 Hillbilly "Biggest Winner" is seated with the "biggest loser" standing. Congrats Dave & Jen










And it looks like sister and niece are happy for you as well.


----------



## Old_Leghumper (Jul 6, 2009)

The FL boys brought down a truck load of beach sand for everyone to enjoy while "consuming" a few "group tighteners" before the Hinky shoot.


----------



## Old_Leghumper (Jul 6, 2009)

He can't shoot, he's old, he doesn't have enough butt to keep his quiver belt up, he snores, he had to rest for 10 minutes BEFORE shooting target 1 due to the hill climb just to get to 1, he talks a lot of smack which he seldom is able to deliver on, BUT WOW is he a "CHICK MAGNET"


----------



## Old_Leghumper (Jul 6, 2009)

Someone posted about "Christmas on the Hill" with instructions to just look him up. This young lady (McKenzie) was the ONLY one that made a special effort to look up Prag for the sole purpose of getting her Christmas present. Doesn't she look good in her Lancaster visor?










And here she is with her dad (BikerScum)


----------



## Old_Leghumper (Jul 6, 2009)

Day 1 is over and time for a few "refreshments"

Jarlicker, that "green tea" don't look so green anymore - oops, what's that on the ground next to you?










Krys1313 (more on her later) can't believe what she has got herself into.









Glow in the dark feet - not so sure about that FL sand anymore









Didn't take Tim long to figure out it was going to be a LONG night and he'd better get some stretching exercise in.









Sarge, there comes a time when it really doesn't matter anymore what you're drinking









Man, there was a thick fog on the Hill Sat. night









The "Goat Story" gets shared with everyone









If only I'd had a movie camera - Krys1313 is actually translating the "goat story" using American Sign Language - at least she was until she started laughing so hard she had to hang onto the "suds" with both hands. Oh, did you know that 2 finger slings looped together exactly fit around a "refreshment" bottle?


----------



## Old_Leghumper (Jul 6, 2009)

Oops, must have put too many pix is one post. Sticky I have a post that requires approval. :-(


----------



## Old_Leghumper (Jul 6, 2009)

I've heard of crossing your fingers for good luck, but crossing your TOES is new to me.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Old_Leghumper said:


> Oops, must have put too many pix is one post. Sticky I have a post that requires approval. :-(


I'll git er for ya.. :bolt: :thumb:

 Great pics Old One... :cheers:


----------



## Old_Leghumper (Jul 6, 2009)

CD Shoot finalist
Anyone notice that there's someone on the line that does NOT belong there AND he is shooting an "invisible" arrow. The way that works is that you dry fire your bow then run to the bales and stick your arrow in the center before anyone else gets there.









The young man in the foreground (XForcer) is the one individual that everyone needs to keep an eye on. One day when he becomes the famous archer that he is destined to be, I'll be able to say that I shoot 70 meters with him at midnight on the Hill.


----------



## Old_Leghumper (Jul 6, 2009)

Young Jedi wins the CD shoot


----------



## Old_Leghumper (Jul 6, 2009)

No, there's not a problem with the camera, it's just that it gets pretty dark on the Hill after midnight. UltraMag's tent in the background with him in it sound asleep while Hornet is at full draw at 90 meters - it's somewhere around 1 AM









Way too many 90 meter trips back and forth to the target


----------



## Old_Leghumper (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay, about time for Old_Leghumper to wander back into the dark corners of AT, but before I leave, I've got just one more thing to say.

I fully realize that words and phrases have differing meanings in different locales, but there's no way on this earth that I am going to come home from a "hillbilly" shoot and proclaim to the world that I was "corn-holeing" with a bunch of other men - ain't going to happen. "Paddle fast - I hear banjos" 









Speaking of banjos:
Oh my my
Smell them tires
Someone save the baby
It's a trailer park fire!

Well, how did the whole thing get out of hand?
I was burning spiders with an aerosol can!


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

Old_Leghumper said:


> He can't shoot, he's old, he doesn't have enough butt to keep his quiver belt up, he snores, he had to rest for 10 minutes BEFORE shooting target 1 due to the hill climb just to get to 1, he talks a lot of smack which he seldom is able to deliver on, BUT WOW is he a "CHICK MAGNET"


Hmmmmmmmmm...is Prag becoming the 'Hugh Hefner' of archery? :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

mdbowhunter said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm...is Prag becoming the 'Hugh Hefner' of archery? :wink:


Nope, there were only 2 chairs left when Lucky & BlondStar came around and they were on each side of me (wonder why).


----------



## mdbowhunter (Oct 22, 2002)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Nope, there were only 2 chairs left when Lucky & BlondStar came around and they were on each side of me (wonder why).


Prag, you are far to modest. If anything it looks like the perfect set-up.  After all...look at the company you keep. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

mdbowhunter said:


> Prag, you are far to modest. If anything it looks like the perfect set-up.  After all...look at the company you keep. :wink:


Well I'm sure my wife might not think it's the "perfect set-up" nor would PennysDad.  Lucky might be single but she has too much integrity to get set up with a married man. 

Hey, but I do like to surround myself (when possible) with those that are "pleasant to the eye" :wink: One can't take but just so much of Jarlicker, 3DShooter80, & PSarge.

BTW: Do my eyes look a little glazed over? :darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mdbowhunter said:


> Prag, you are far to modest. If anything it looks like the perfect set-up.  After all...look at the company you keep. :wink:


Precisely Jerry.. just take a look at each of the pics of the 'circle of trust' before the Hinky shoot.. all you see in every pic is all the ladies circled about the Master and just keyed in on what he's spewin.. You'd think he was Old Leghumper or something? :noidea:

Here's the proof... :darkbeer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Good gracious man - that is one butt ugly bow leaning against the tree. ukey:

I'm sure glad I'm in some of those pix - with what you posted someone might get the idea that I was Old_Leghumper. What no one has caught on to yet is the one from that "circle of trust" that's not in any of the pictures.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Good gracious man - that is one butt ugly bow leaning against the tree. ukey:
> 
> I'm sure glad I'm in some of those pix - with what you posted someone might get the idea that I was Old_Leghumper. What no one has caught on to yet is the one from that "circle of trust" that's not in any of the pictures.


:zip: :thumb: :chortle:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

O-L , you did a great job with the pics, the captions, and explanations... but I'm hurt. you didn't even mention how your name change came about... and did you save yourself an empty, because if you didn't there's more where that came from.


----------



## Old_Leghumper (Jul 6, 2009)

2005Ultramag said:


> O-L , you did a great job with the pics, the captions, and explanations... but I'm hurt. you didn't even mention how your name change came about... and did you save yourself an empty, because if you didn't there's more where that came from.


What you talking about "name change"? I've had this name since its AT inception. :secret:

But yes, I "heard" from Prag that that was some fine tasting brew. And coming from someone that likes to sample "small town brewerys" that is a compliment. Thanks for bring it along and Prag says he hopes you enjoyed your 'Carolina Blonde".


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Old_Leghumper said:


> What you talking about "name change"? I've had this name since its AT inception. :secret:


Uh huh. Okay.:zip:


> But yes, I "heard" from Prag that that was some fine tasting brew. And coming from someone that likes to sample "small town brewerys" that is a compliment. Thanks for bring it along and Prag says he hopes you enjoyed your 'Carolina Blonde".


That Carolina Blonde was awesome. Light, and sweet. First time I ever tasted one.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

2005Ultramag said:


> That Carolina Blonde was awesome. Light, and sweet. First time I ever tasted one.


Sounds to me like you need to get out more often.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Sounds to me like you need to get out more often.



Naa... just a little further down south more often.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Old_Leghumper said:


> Man, there was a thick fog on the Hill Sat. night


Ya know, I did manage to get a shot that captured one of the 'fire breathing' dragons that were at the Hill this weekend.. this could be a clue.. :noidea: :zip:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

2005Ultramag said:


> Uh huh. Okay.:zip:
> 
> 
> That Carolina Blonde was awesome. Light, and sweet. First time I ever tasted one.


*AHHHHHhhhhhhhhh....Carolina Blonde """"BEER"""......Carolina Blonde """"BEER""""...*

.


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *AHHHHHhhhhhhhhh....Carolina Blonde """"BEER"""......Carolina Blonde """"BEER""""...*
> 
> .


Yup... BEER!
:set1_draught2:

...but now you done went and wrecked everyone's silly little fantasies.

:lol3:


----------



## Old_Leghumper (Jul 6, 2009)

Time to pay AT a visit again.  And what better way to do it than resurrecting this thread from the 2009 Hillbilly. :wink:


----------



## 2005Ultramag (Apr 3, 2005)

Old_Leghumper said:


> Time to pay AT a visit again.  And what better way to do it than resurrecting this thread from the 2009 Hillbilly. :wink:


T-minus 14 days, and counting.


----------



## Old_Leghumper (Jul 6, 2009)

2005Ultramag said:


> T-minus 14 days, and counting.


:wave3: Oh purveyor of good :beer:, I heard from Prag the other day and he's sure hoping you include some in your cooler again in '10. He plans not only some Carolina Blond but maybe some SouthPaw as well. :darkbeer: :clap:


----------



## Old_Leghumper (Jul 6, 2009)

Lest We Forget


----------



## Old_Leghumper (Jul 6, 2009)

Some things are very hard to do


----------

